# Cowan Lake White Bass



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Hit them again on 8/22. Probably caught over 40, all keepers, but only kept a little over a dozen. How many fish do you want to clean??? 

Surprisingly big for white bass in my experience. Over 15".










Wish they were saugeye!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice Job !
That's almost toooo much fun.
Cowan does produce some jumbo Wbass.
I often find the saugeyes in the same area as the Wbass just deeper
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Was at Cowan night fishing with lights last week. Didn't do well on crappie at all. I heard what sounded like hogs gulping shad off the top, I guess they were real big white bass? Was wondering how big they get in Cowan?


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow!Nice job.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Harry1959 said:


> Was at Cowan night fishing with lights last week. Didn't do well on crappie at all. I heard what sounded like hogs gulping shad off the top, I guess they were real big white bass? Was wondering how big they get in Cowan?


 Finding any much over 15 will probably be a chore.
In my experience lake fish in this area really top out at that 15" size , I've caugh very very few lake fish that touched 16". If your really looking for larger fish the Ohio Rvr is the place to go IMO.
A few hybrids are showing up in Cowan lately so maybe that is what you witnessed ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm thinking they were hybrids strippers because it was the same gulping sound that I hear on Cumberland. Not that they would get nearly as big in Cowan. Thanks


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks!

Not an expert, but the hybrids I've caught in other lakes always had the broken stripes. None of these did.

Didn't measure them this time, just eyeballed them. I believe we hit 18" on some.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Ive caught some nice white bass at Cowan.I don't believe my baits are getting deep enough.What kind of baits would you suggest?


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Finding them, and finding them in a feeding mood are the two most important things. Both of the schools of mature (>15"), white bass we've hit on Cowan this summer that bit were not surface feeding. They were in 15-25' of water and covered the depth from around 5' below the surface to 5' above the bottom. Lots of streaks showing them moving up/down/sideways. In other words, active!

We caught them on about any crank bait we threw or trolled with. The cranks ran around 10'. Color, size, type, etc. didn't seem to matter. No pattern except there were several schools not feeding and one school that was both times! It is a surprisingly narrow window where we caught fish and it was not the same place as the last time!


----------

